# feilsitzen



## Bonjules

Hola,
auf dieses interessante Wort stiess ich vor einiger Zeit ( in einer Erzaehlung). Kann jemand -ohne zu googeln- in (weniger als 5 sec.)
erraten, was es bedeutet?


----------



## Whodunit

Klare Antwort: Nein. 

Wenn es "*p*feilsitzen" wäre, hätte ich auf "_gerade_ sitzen" getippt, ansonsten fiele mir keine bessere Bedeutungsmöglichkeit ein.


----------



## Jana337

Auch keine Ahnung. Ich gehe googeln (verrate aber nichts!). 

Jana


----------



## Bonjules

Ein Hinweis:
Im Maerchen vom tapferen Schneiderlein preist eine Marktfrau ihr Mus mit den Worten an: "Gut Mus feil!"(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## gaer

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Hola,
> auf dieses interessante Wort stiess ich vor einiger Zeit ( in einer Erzaehlung). Kann jemand -ohne zu googeln- in (weniger als 5 sec.)
> erraten, was es bedeutet?


Oh man, you are CRUEL!

I could not even FIND the word in less than 5 seconds.

But here it is:

Er ließ seine Tochter in der Bude *feilsitzen* und gab ihr auf, jeden ohne Unterschied anzunehmen; ehe sie aber zusammenkämen, müsse ihr jeder den klügsten und den sündlichsten Streich sagen, den er in seinem Leben ausgeführt, und wenn da einer die Geschichte mit dem Dieb erzähle, den solle sie ergreifen und nicht herauslassen.

http://www.textlog.de/heine-gedichte-rhampsenit0.html

Feilbieten means to offer something for sale. But feilheit is also linked to "accessability" (Zugänglichkeit). The daughter has to sit and "make herself accessible" or available to all who tell her tales about how clever they are.

This is all a guess, although I did read the whole story, and it fits. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Min Tip:
feilsitzen = analog zu feil bieten, zum Kauf anbieten -- wahrscheinlich eine Prostituierte?

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Min Tip:
> feilsitzen = analog zu feil bieten, zum Kauf anbieten -- wahrscheinlich eine Prostituierte?
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, if you read the whole story, that sounds a bit extreme. It does seem logical, out of context though!

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> Kajjo, if you read the whole story, that sounds a bit extreme.



Ganz im Gegenteil. Es geht um das Sammeln von Informationen und dafür soll die Tochter sich als Prostituierte ausgeben. In diesem Zusammenhang wird der Begriff "feilsitzen" verwendet. So gesehen finde ich die Assouiation von Kajjo äußerst treffend.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Kajjo, if you read the whole story, that sounds a bit extreme. It does seem logical, out of context though!
> 
> Gaer



1.  I did as I was told -- no Google, but spontaneous association. 

2. After shortly scanning the story, I conclude that I was absolutely right.

Die Tochter soll sich als Prostituierte ausgeben. Die Phrase "ehe sie aber zusammenkamen" spielt genau darauf an: Bevor der Sexualakt vollzogen wird, muß der Freier der Tochter seine kühnste Tat erzählen. Da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit der Interpretation!

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Ein Hinweis:
> Im Maerchen vom tapferen Schneiderlein preist eine Marktfrau ihr Mus mit den Worten an: "Gut Mus feil!"(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


 
In einer DDR-Märchenverfilmung von "Schneewittchen" preist die verkleidete böse Königin auch ihre Waren an: "Schöne Ware feil!"


----------



## Bonjules

Allen sei Dank!

Kajjo, klar, wenn du nicht 'gemoogelt' hast, gewinnst Du den Preis! (100 free posts on WR Fora!). Good job.
Auch wenn sie keine 'Prostituierte' war, sondern eine Koenigstochter. Die Moral in dieser Beziehung ist ja lediglich dass es - wie immer - nicht so sehr darauf ankommt was einer/eine tut, sondern warum 
(jedenfalls au ethischer, nicht notwendigerweise aus 'legaler' Sicht).
Saludos aus P.R.
bj


----------



## FloVi

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Die Moral in dieser Beziehung ist ja lediglich dass es - wie immer - nicht so sehr darauf ankommt was einer/eine tut, sondern warum.



Der Weg zur Hölle ist mit guten Absichten gepflastert.


----------



## Bonjules

FloVi,
Ich habe mein statement etwas relativiert bevor ich Deine Antwort lesen konnte.
Die 'guten Absichten' in dem Sprichwort schienen mir jedoch immer fragwuerdig, da oft verlogen und schwer zu beweisen.
Auf dem Weg zr Hoelle finde ich die 'praktischen Vorteile' das viel groessere Problem (nur ein Beispiel von vielen: Gentechnik).
Aber spaetestens jetzt runzeln die Moderatoren schon die Stirne....
Saludos


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> 1. I did as I was told -- no Google, but spontaneous association.


Of course I could not do that, Kajjo. As we both know, I don't even have a tiny fraction of your knowledge. But I did come to much the same conclusion, believe it or not, after looking up words. Since "feil" has the maning of "sell", I really got the same impression. I shot off a really quick response either last night or right before work. 


> 2. After shortly scanning the story, I conclude that I was absolutely right.


Okay…


> Die Tochter soll sich als Prostituierte ausgeben. Die Phrase "ehe sie aber zusammenkamen" spielt genau darauf an: Bevor der Sexualakt vollzogen wird, muß der Freier der Tochter seine kühnste Tat erzählen. Da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit der Interpretation!


So you think that king literally told her to "perform sex" for each person who came to tell his story? Now that I think about it more, considering how bloody the whole story was, it's quite possible. After all, the story itself was really extreme, the brother cutting of the head of the other brother, then cutting off the arm. It was like the worst "Brother's Grimm" story cubed. 

But you don't think there is any less extreme explanation? It's not possible that she was forced to figurately "prostitute" herself by "lowering herself" to a doing something beneath her? That was where I got stuck. We also use "prostitute oneself" figuratively in English.

At any rate, considering where I started from, zero, I was feeling pretty good that I was on the right track. 

Gaer

Kajjo[/quote]


----------



## Bonjules

Yes, Gaer,
The Grimm stories are not for the faint of heart. Collected from what they heard from the people('Volksmund'), these stories tell us a lot about ourselves, though (including racism and all..).
Luckily, the Brothers didn't live in the age of PC.


----------



## gaer

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Yes, Gaer,
> The Grimm stories are not for the faint of heart. Collected from what they heard from the people('Volksmund'), these stories tell us a lot about ourselves, though (including racism and all..).
> Luckily, the Brothers didn't live in the age of PC.


True!

By the way, have you found this word "feilsitzen" in a dictionary? Thank you for bringing up the whole subject, since it involves what I think is a very interesting story.

I have only read poetry by Heine in the past, so it was quite fascinating to me to read this. Question: do you have any idea why the whole thing is in one large quote?

I do see at the bottom:

_Herodots Geschichte, 
zweites Buch, 121. Kapitel _

 I have a couple more questions, but I will have to open a new thread if I want to pursue them. Otherwise I will be very much off topic. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

> Aber spaetestens jetzt runzeln die Moderatoren schon die Stirne....


Eigentlich gar nicht. 


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> By the way, have you found this word "feilsitzen" in a dictionary?


Im Duden habe ich nur "feil":
1. (geh. abwertend) (von Menschen) käuflich: eine -e Dirne. 

 2. *f. sein (veraltet; verkäuflich, zu verkaufen sein).

© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eigentlich gar nicht.
> Im Duden habe ich nur "feil":
> 1. (geh. abwertend) (von Menschen) käuflich: eine -e Dirne.
> 
> 2. *f. sein (veraltet; verkäuflich, zu verkaufen sein).
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].
> 
> Jana


Jana, I think we would need an older dictionary, or some HUGE thing that contains an incredible amount of info. Did you read through the story? It's gruesome but interesting, and not long. You could get through it in about three minutes, I think. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> 1. (geh. abwertend) (von Menschen) käuflich: eine -e Dirne.
> 2. *f. sein (veraltet; verkäuflich, zu verkaufen sein)



Mein Duden enthält "feilbieten" und "feilhalten". 

Sicherlich hat das Wort "feilbieten" einen altmodischen Touch und gehört eher zum gehobenen Wortschatz, aber es wird doch (zumindest in meiner Umgebung) öfter mal verwendet. Daß die "Damen in der Herbertstraße sich selbst feilbieten" ist ein durchaus geläufiger Ausdruck. Das Verb "feilsitzen" habe ich vorher aber auch noch nicht gehört oder verwendet gehabt.

Übrigens sind auch meine Eltern sofort auf die Bedeutung "prostituieren" gekommen. Das Wort ist also doch ziemlich eindeutig.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> So you think that king literally told her to "perform sex" for each person who came to tell his story? Now that I think about it more, considering how bloody the whole story was, it's quite possible.



Absolutely, yes, I believe so. No other interpretation makes this story work. What could you suggest they do after telling the story, in the dark?

Nein, ich glaube, daß ältere Märchen alle ziemlich zur Sache gehen, ganz gleich, ob es sich um Mord und Totschlag, Geschlechtsverkehr und Vergewaltigung, Rache und Vergeltung handelt.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Absolutely, yes, I believe so. No other interpretation makes this story work. What could you suggest they do after telling the story, in the dark?


I am afraid you must be right. My initial guess was also right, but I tried to choose something more figurative. Now I'm not sure why.


> Nein, ich glaube, daß ältere Märchen alle ziemlich zur Sache gehen, ganz gleich, ob es sich um Mord und Totschlag, Geschlechtsverkehr und Vergewaltigung, Rache und Vergeltung handelt.


True, but I have never heard a tale about a king offering his daugher as a prostitute to get information. Other things just as bad happen, of course, but this was new for me! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Mein Duden enthält "feilbieten" und "feilhalten".
> 
> Sicherlich hat das Wort "feilbieten" einen altmodischen Touch und gehört eher zum gehobenen Wortschatz, aber es wird doch (zumindest in meiner Umgebung) öfter mal verwendet. Daß die "Damen in der Herbertstraße sich selbst feilbieten" ist ein durchaus geläufiger Ausdruck.


This is a bit like saying that there are "girls on the street 'selling themselves'," which is very close and still used, although it is a bit old-fashioned.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> This is a bit like saying that there are "girls on the street 'selling themselves'," which is very close and still used, although it is a bit old-fashioned.



That is indeed amazingly close and has the same old-fashioned touch.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> True, but I have never heard a tale about a king offering his daugher as a prostitute to get information. Other things just as bad happen, of course, but this was new for me!



Das trifft auch auf mich zu! Ich kannte dieses Märchen auch noch nicht und habe bisher noch kein anderes Märchen kennengelernt, wo eine Prinzessin zu so etwas angehalten wird.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

> Das trifft auch auf mich zu! Ich kannte dieses Märchen auch noch nicht...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhampsinit

Auch dort geht man davon aus, dass der König seine Tochter in die Prostitution schickte, offenbar hat die Tatsache, dass ein kleiner Dieb ihn überlisten konnte, seinen Verstand vernebelt. Tja, die alten Griechen waren wohl noch ein Zacken schärfer ;-)


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, ich glaube, daß ältere Märchen alle ziemlich zur Sache gehen, ganz gleich, ob es sich um Mord und Totschlag, Geschlechtsverkehr und Vergewaltigung, Rache und Vergeltung handelt.
> 
> Kajjo


 
So wird es auch sein - zumindest bei den Grimmschen Märchen.
Die Sammlungen der Grimms sind ja nicht für Kinder gedacht gewesen, sondern diese "Märchen" sind gesammelte Volkserzählungen.

Die "Märchen", die wir heute kennen und den Grimms zuschreiben sind natürlich "kindgerecht" umgeschrieben, daher evtl. auch die Annahme, Märchen seien "nur" Kindergeschichten. 
Die Originalfassungen sind weitaus brutaler und eben nicht nur für Kinder gedacht.

Ich hatte immer schonmal vor, mir die "originalen" Märchen mal durchzulesen, bisher aber leider nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> That is indeed amazingly close and has the same old-fashioned touch.


Isn't it amazing how often similar idioms pop up in both languages and seem to be old-fashioned to about the same degree? 


> Das trifft auch auf mich zu! Ich kannte dieses Märchen auch noch nicht und habe bisher noch kein anderes Märchen kennengelernt, wo eine Prinzessin zu so etwas angehalten wird.


That is why I did not trust my first impression! I thought, "This is just too "graphic" for the time period in which it was written," although I'm still not sure about the source, and that would change many things.

But as we have all said, it is truly a gruesome story!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> So wird es auch sein - zumindest bei den Grimmschen Märchen.
> Die Sammlungen der Grimms sind ja nicht für Kinder gedacht gewesen, sondern diese "Märchen" sind gesammelte Volkserzählungen.
> 
> Die "Märchen", die wir heute kennen und den Grimms zuschreiben sind natürlich "kindgerecht" umgeschrieben, daher evtl. auch die Annahme, Märchen seien "nur" Kindergeschichten.


Even the versions that are supposedly "children friendly" are more graphic in German than in English, or at least this is true for the version I read a long time ago. At the moment I don't even know where the book is though.


> Die Originalfassungen sind weitaus brutaler und eben nicht nur für Kinder gedacht.


I would still be surprised to find an origianl story that describes a king prostituting his daughter to get information! 

By the way, I tried to drop you a PM, and your box is full…

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Even the versions that are supposedly "children friendly" are more graphic in German than in English, or at least this is true for the version I read a long time ago. At the moment I don't even know where the book is though.
> 
> I would still be surprised to find an origianl story that describes a king prostituting his daughter to get information!
> 
> By the way, I tried to drop you a PM, and your box is full…
> 
> Gaer


 

Oh, this stupid PM-Box... I'll hurry up deleting a few messages! 


I don't know such a tale either, but I haven't read any of Grimm's "originals" yet. I wonder how many tales they have collected though... seem to be a couple... 

-MrMagoo


----------

